
Bpost acquires Radial, formerly eBay enterprise, for $820M - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/08/bpost-acquires-radial-formerly-ebay-enterprise-for-820m/
======
Domenic_S
I lead the engineering team that built ebayenterprise.com during the initial
divestiture from eBay. Enterprise/Radial has a diverse set of product
offerings and a lot of good people out there in King of Prussia. I hope this
is good news for them.

------
ar-jan
> Bpost [...] has been on an acquisition spree

Illegal, state-funded acquisition spree. Bpost is 51% state-owned, using
negative interest loans (ECB policy) for its acquisitions.

~~~
ddnb
What makes this illegal?

~~~
ar-jan
EU countries have agreed to privatize state companies in order to have
competitive markets. If some companies can take loans at negative interest
rates because of being (part) state-owned (while private companies pay market
rates), and then use this money to go on an "acquisition spree", that's not
fair competition. Of course that doesn't mean it's actually going to be
considered illegal.

